# 3-22 [Study Break = 50th Bull of 2015]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Because I had an exam today, I was stuck in the library for most of last night. But around 11PM I decided that I needed a break from studying to clear my head. Went back to the apartment so that Johnny, Mitch, Jake & I could rig up quick & head out to 'Ol Faithful, AKA, Bob Sykes to search for some reds cruising the lights. Upon walking out on the bridge, we realized that 1/2 oz. jigs paired with Matrix Shad plastics weren't going to work very well, because the wind was howling & the current was ripping. I tied on a 1 oz. jig, custom-made for me with UV glow paint & a Mustad 3x hook by a good friend of mine, Buddy Coy, & paired it up with an 8'' chartreuse twistertail. After I was re-rigged, I threw one blind cast to see how well a 1 oz. jig was going to sink with the insane current & wave action & then began walking the bridge. It wasn't long before I saw a dozen bulls schooled up in the lights. On my second cast of the night I put the jig right in front of the school & got eaten before I could even close the bail. After a weird fight, which consisted mostly of the fish dogging me & refusing to turn her head instead of the normal blistering runs, Mitch scooped her up in the drop net & hoisted her up on the bridge. She taped at 36'' & was my 50th bull this year, so I'm pretty stoked on that. We fished another hour, but the tide changed & we couldn't get any of the fish that we were casting at to commit to a bait, so we headed back to the apartment so that I could get some more studying done before hitting the hay. 

*Tally for the night:* 

*Me:* 36'' bull
*Johnny:* Nada
*Mitch:* Broken dreams
*Jake:* Zilch

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Dang kid, your killin me!!!! I remember that smile...I wore it many times holding fish like yours!!! Hoping to be in town next weekend. Good luck on your exams!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Wait, you're left handed?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Wait, you're left handed?


I think I have downs or something... I've always reeled with my right hand. 

For real though I think it's cause my grandpa who taught me to fish is left handed, & I always saw him reeling with his right hand when I was young, so I learned that way. Haha. I can reel or cast with either hand just fine though.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Freak!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jgatorman said:


> Dang kid, your killin me!!!! I remember that smile...I wore it many times holding fish like yours!!! Hoping to be in town next weekend. Good luck on your exams!


Hope you make it over this way so we can get on some fish together! & thanks man, really appreciate it!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Haha. I can reel or cast with either hand just fine though.


That's what Ace Hanlon said.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna be out at Sykes around 11 tonight, in case anyone is interested in joining us in slaying some bulls!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtg on number 50...
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice Feesh, I feel a little bad for Mitch though:no:.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations on the milestone. Way to go.


----------

